# 03.10.2011 2. Maintal-Bikemarathon Güntersleben



## pfitzer (20. Juli 2011)

Servus,

am 03.10 findet der 2. Maintal Bike-Marathon in Güntersleben statt. Die Strecken und die Anmeldung sind unter http://www.mtb-guentersleben.de/ zu finden. Im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr werden auf der Langdistanz keine 2 Runden mehr gefahren, sondern es sind ca. 20 km neue Strecke dazu gekommen und somit ist es nur noch eine Runde. Der Rest dürfte zu 80% der Strecke vom letzten Jahr entsprechen. Für einige Abschnitte auf Thüngersheimer Gebiet haben die Jungs glaube ich keine Genehmigung mehr bekommen.

Ich gehöre nicht zum Veranstalter Team, kann euch also auch nichts genaues sagen. Werd aber wohl als Streckenposten helfen, weil die Jungs uns so Nett nach Hilfe gefragt haben und der neue Streckenabschnitt größtenteils übers Gebiet meiner Heimatgemeinde geht. Die Teilnehmerzahl pro Strecke ist auf 150 beschränkt, wobei die Kurzstrecke aber quasi 2/3 der Langstrecke entsprechen und dadurch zumindest am Anfang alle zusammen unterwegs sind.

Wem es letztes Jahr gefallen hat kann sich ab jetzt anmelden, wer nicht dabei war hat glaube ich was verpasst. Wenn man die 2-3km Betonpiste durch die Weinberge mal ausser acht lässt

grüße


----------



## spessarträuber (4. September 2011)

bin dieses Jahr auch wieder dabei!

Streckenbesichtigung ist am 24.09.2011 - 14:00 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (12. September 2011)

Wir können an der Besichtigung nicht teilnehmen, das wäre zu weit weg.
Daher die Frage, wenn man schon die Qual der Wahl hat:

Fully oder Hardtail ?

Bei der Frage steht die bessere Zeit im Vordergrund, wir sind erfahrene Racer. 
Zum Vergleich: Wombach fuhren wir immer mit dem Fully. Litzendorf z.B. mit dem Hardtail.


----------



## pfitzer (12. September 2011)

Ich denk mal ihr seit da mitm Hardtail gut bedient, in den Waldpassagen sind keine großen Wurzelteppiche etc. dabei.


----------



## pfitzer (25. September 2011)

Nicht vergessen, morgen ist Voranmeldeschluss. War zwar gestern bei der Streckenvorstellung nicht dabei, bin aber gestern und heute ein paar Teilstücke gefahren und muss sagen sie ist in einem super Zustand. Denk mal das wird ein schnelles Rennen, kann man alles durch die Bank gut laufen lassen und das Wetter soll ja auch bis nächste Woche halten.


----------



## Zementsack (28. September 2011)

Hab mir die Tage auch mal die Strecke angeschaut. Würde mal behaupten, durchaus anspruchsvoll, obwohl fast komplett trocken. Die vielen Stücke wo man es rollen lassen kann werden vielleicht durch die zwei Rampen auf der Extra-Schleife der Langstrecke relativiert, wo zumindest ich nicht hochstrampeln kann (der Schotterweg nach dem Anstieg im Weinberg und das eine Stück vom Mainwanderweg). Würde mich interessieren, ob das nur mir so geht.

Ansonsten würde ich auch sagen: Wenn man schnell sein will, ist bei diesem Rennen ein leichtes HT das Mittel der Wahl.


----------

